# MCA V/S Computer Engineering



## Demondare (Dec 20, 2006)

Is Master of Computer Applications (MCA) equivalent to Bachelor of Engineering in Computer ?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 20, 2006)

How can a Master degree be equivalent to a Bachelor degree?


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 20, 2006)

Dude seriously don't do MCA(6 years bachelors + masters) do BE(4 years) ,job opportunities for both the options are almost same, the two extra years you will waste doing MCA can be better utilized having job experience in the field and nothing beats that.  I dont know why BE ppl are given  much importance as MCA by the IT companies.but this is what happens.

I am doing MCA.last semester.


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 20, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> Dude seriously don't do MCA(6 years bachelors + masters) do BE(4 years) ,job opportunities for both the options are almost same, the two extra years you will waste doing MCA can be better utilized having job experience in the field and nothing beats that.
> 
> I am doing MCA.last semester.



DIRECT FROM HORSES MOUTH 

hey u can also use those extra two years for MBA...in future or after engg


----------



## mehulved (Dec 20, 2006)

tarey can u give more info on univ's and about MCA courses? I am keeping MCA as an option to MBA and will be appearing for MCA entrance exams this year.


----------



## desertwind (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, MCA is not equivalent to BE, it's a bit higher, but when it comes to job opertunities in IT sector MCA and BE is considered as equals. Some companies prefer BEs over MCAs.


----------



## mediator (Dec 21, 2006)

There are a lot of MCA courses available in DElhi University. IMHO, BE is better than MCA. But AFAIK there is one advantage to BE, there is job security in almost all engineering colleges and very less in MCA providing ones.


----------



## JGuru (Dec 21, 2006)

The Companies need Professional qualification. That's all. So companies take candidates
 with a B.E or MCA qualification. My advice is, put your best foot forward - ie., 
 master the language like C++, C# or Java or whatever you are interested in.
 The companies look for persons with  excellent knowledge in his chosen field.
  When I got my first job,I didn't have a B.E or MCA qualification!!!! I was just a
  BSc Physics graduate. Actually I got the job because of my mastery in Java 
  language. I later did my post graduation in IT thro distance education.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Dec 22, 2006)

@Jguru. I agree with you entirely. Even I am also a non-technical person who has learned IT through own efforts.


----------



## nithinks (Dec 22, 2006)

desertwind said:
			
		

> Well, MCA is not equivalent to BE, it's a bit higher, but when it comes to job opertunities in IT sector MCA and BE is considered as equals. Some companies prefer BEs over MCAs.


+1
Yes even i have noticed that.


----------



## sanddy (Dec 22, 2006)

ya frnds if u r master in one of d demanded subjects(intense core knowledge),then employement is probably not a concern


----------

